# Sticky  Craftsman 8hp Sleeve Hitch Tiller Manual



## guest2

The following posts will be copies of the manual. There are 20 pages. The gaps in page numbers are due to blank pages reserved for service notes. This will take about 19 replies for me to get all the pages posted in a row so if nobody responds until it's complete they will be in order. Sorry I don't know any other way to do it but if someone else does feel free to advise.


----------



## guest2

page 2


----------



## guest2

page 3


----------



## guest2

page 4


----------



## guest2

page 5


----------



## guest2

page 6


----------



## guest2

page 7


----------



## guest2

page 8


----------



## guest2

page 9


----------



## guest2

page 10


----------



## guest2

page 11


----------



## guest2

page 12


----------



## guest2

page 13 blank for service notes
page 14


----------



## guest2

page 15: parts description of items on page 14


----------



## guest2

page 16


----------



## guest2

page 17: description of parts in diagram on page 16


----------



## guest2

page 18


----------



## guest2

page 19: description of parts on page 18


----------



## guest2

page 20


----------



## guest2

page 21 Last page


----------



## aegt5000

sixchows…

All pages load fine, they are nice and clear and should copy and
print well for anyone who needs them.


----------



## guest2

Thanks. It took awhile to get it done. I'm sure there must be an easier way but I can only do what I know 
SamSamsram(?) asked for some pages and I figured I might as well do the whole thing. I would be interested in hearing from some others to see if the effort was worthwhile. 
I have many others both craftsman and bolens that I could post if anyone needs. Ask what you need, maybe I have it.


----------



## SAM SAMSRAM

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Thanks. It took awhile to get it done. I'm sure there must be an easier way but I can only do what I know
> SamSamsram(?) asked for some pages and I figured I might as well do the whole thing. I would be interested in hearing from some others to see if the effort was worthwhile.
> I have many others both craftsman and bolens that I could post if a
> nyone needs. Ask what you need, maybe I have it. *


>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 :smiles: I really thank you and want all out there on our TRACTOR FORUM to know that there are many GREAT GUYS out there that are always there to HELP:fineprint :friends: :friends: :friends: 
After I get all the mods done I will post some pictures. Thanks again for the help. SAM SAMSRAM
LAKEVIEW, OR


----------



## guest2

Sam
Did you print any pages? Did they turn out OK? Glad to help.


----------

